
He had AppleCare. Then Apple sent his broken iMac to Best Buy - aspenmayer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/he-had-applecare-then-apple-sent-his-broken-imac-to-best-buy/
======
recrudesce
So. Why do you need someone at Apple to replace a harddisc/memory module ? Why
does it matter if someone at Apple installs your OS or someone at Best Buy
does ?

People seem to be making an issue out of nothing. I'm sure he would have
screamed a lot louder if he hadn't bought AppleCare. At least Apple FIXED his
iMac rather than just demanding he bought a new one...

You can't win against some people.

